
Superdesk – An End-To-End Platform for News - nikolay
https://www.superdesk.org/
======
quarterto
Developer working in large international media company here. Views not my
employer's etc etc.

This looks fantastic.

It's never going to get anywhere.

Most (if not all) large newspaper CMSs are either a) large cumbersome things
that have been in use for decades and are never going to be replaced because
Stockholm Syndrome, or b) custom in-house-built and fit the particular
editorial workflow of that organisation _perfectly_ because the developers
have taken time to listen to the journalists and implemented exactly what was
needed. I don't know of any news organisation that's successfully migrated
from one third-party CMS to another.

~~~
pudo
Good point. I believe that SourceFabric's target audience is mostly in poorer
countries and developing nations, where news organisations neither have the
resources to build their own CMS, nor a more comprehensive workflow management
system like this. They've been doing this for a good number of years, and I
think are only daring this "big leap" after observing the needs of such
organisations for quite a while.

~~~
dougiegyro
For what it's worth, Superdesk is in newsrooms in Norway, the UK and
Australia. Our plan, though, is to get the same tools into developing
countries. We believe newsrooms are the same no matter where you go, Basel to
Bamako.

------
bovermyer
I work for a moderately large regional newspaper, and I could see us
implementing this. There's enough of a mindset shift underway here that
something like Superdesk could gain traction.

------
unixhero
The Norwegian News agency NTB, think Reuters on shrinker-pills, has deployed
it. Not bad.

------
jonstokes
On the one hand, bravo! For much of my career I dreamed of something like
this. On the other hand, I quit dreaming about it a few years back, when I
realized that the future is not in a monolithic, do-everything platform -- a
kind of uber-WordPress -- but in a constantly evolving bundle of small, sharp
tools (the UNIX philosophy).

There are plenty of great tools out there for managing processes and
workflows, for scheduling, for communicating, and so on. The way forward is to
just grab the best of what's out there at any given moment for a specific
need, and press that into service until something obviously better comes
along.

But I look forward to playing around with this, and I wish them the best of
luck.

------
Someone1234
That site has a bug in it. When the width drops below 833 but above 798 the
menu items shift downwards and hover over page elements.

I found this out because my browser window happened to be that size when I
opened the page.

PS - Windows 7, Chrome 51, Windows DPI 125%, page zoom: 100%, Chrome's font
size: Large.

~~~
Flowdeeps
I've reported that as a bug ticket. Well spotted.

------
typeforce
Any demo installation of this for us to click through?

------
nxzero
Oops, thought these was a end-to-end encryption solution for news
distribution.

